# Rootzwiki App



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Couple issues with RootzWiki Android App:

1. How can I save a favorite forum or thread?

2. I cannot click any links posted through the app, I cannot even copy and paste them to the browser.


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

Same here, cannot set forum as favorite.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i can...? long press?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to applications.


----------



## joemm (Dec 3, 2011)

forced to use tapatalk....can't subscribe to forums with rootzwiki app.......

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

joemm said:


> forced to use tapatalk....can't subscribe to forums with rootzwiki app.......
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


Did you try pressing the options button while reading a thread?

Sent from my DROIDX running CM4DX-GB using RootzWiki Forums ###Running BMc&#39;s powerboost script. For Speed!###


----------

